# Lolcow crossovers: Questions and speculation deathfat edition



## THOTto (Jun 26, 2020)

Who has a bigger gunt amber or lifebyjen? Whose the biggest deathfat? If Chantal and nick did a mukbang collab what would they eat? Whose home smells worse?

Ask your questions here, discuss and speculate as much as you want.


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 26, 2020)

Biggest titties: nick vs chantal vs amber? Starting the thread off with an easy one :3




edit: gif didnt look that big on mobile holy shit


----------



## Clown Baby (Jun 26, 2020)

Twinkie said:


> Biggest titties: nick vs chantal vs amber? Starting the thread off with an easy one :3
> View attachment 1407632


Chantal has the biggest knockers.

Who is the most smug deathfat? My nominations are Amber, Kelly Lenza and Judy the mermaid.


----------



## Big Meaty Claws (Jun 26, 2020)

Heres optimistic Question, but which Deathfat could you see actually no longer being a huge deathfat, like actually loss weight and diet and shit?

I know its kinda a dumb question, but its sometimes nice to hold hope.


----------



## Tomssu (Jun 26, 2020)

Clown Baby said:


> Chantal has the biggest knockers.
> 
> Who is the most smug deathfat? My nominations are Amber, Kelly Lenza and Judy the mermaid.


Jude The Mermaid Queen. She has smug written all over (in bold letters) that dough face.

Which one of the deathfats has weirdest ass?


----------



## Big Meaty Claws (Jun 26, 2020)

Tomssu said:


> Jude The Mermaid Queen. She has smug written all over (in bold letters) that dough face.
> 
> Which one of the deathfats has weirdest ass?
> View attachment 1407979


Nick Avocado

His ass and Asshole are completely fucking blown out


Spoiler: Oh god oh fuck


----------



## chantalisfat (Jun 26, 2020)

For those who don't follow Amber, she announced yesterday that she will be getting a hysterectomy in a few week's time. It will be interesting to see if Chantal has any words of wisdom for her about the surgery, forced menopause, etc.

ALR was also told she was too fat for the MRI and PET scans. It's interesting that Chinny had no problems when she's only <88 pounds lighter and a couple of inches shorter.

ALR seems very motivated to lose weight and eat "clean" these next few weeks leading up to surgery. ALR inadvertently shaded Chinny by saying she couldn't imagine gorging on fast food before the surgery, and that she felt she had to be as healthy as possible before going under the knife. So the complete opposite of what Chins did. IMO, it seemed like ALR was just simply stating the obvious and not deliberating trying to shade Chantal.

It will be interesting to see Jabba's reaction, if any - both to the fact that ALR's getting a hysterectomy soon and to the drastically different approach ALR seems to be taking pre-surgery. Amber also spoke about wanting children if she ever got healthy, and mourning the loss of that possibility. That could trigger Chinny also. We all know how she likes to copy Amber, after all.

Amber getting the hysterectomy, taking all of this as a wake-up call, losing a chunk of weight, and taking a completely different path than Chantal seems like it would push Chinny over the edge.


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Jun 26, 2020)

Super Colon Blow said:


> I assume also that this stylist was regaled with stories about all the men who have definitely lusted after Chantal and all the random dudes she fucked on rocks, in alleys, and in un-air-conditioned apartments.


And that she's a famous youtuber.


chantalisfat said:


> ALR seems very motivated to lose weight and eat "clean" these next few weeks leading up to surgery. ALR inadvertently shaded Chinny by saying she couldn't imagine gorging on fast food before the surgery, and that she felt she had to be as healthy as possible before going under the knife. So the complete opposite of what Chins did. IMO, it seemed like ALR was just simply stating the obvious and not deliberating trying to shade Chantal.
> 
> It will be interesting to see Jabba's reaction, if any - both to the fact that ALR's getting a hysterectomy soon and to the drastically different approach ALR seems to be taking pre-surgery. Amber also spoke about wanting children if she ever got healthy, and mourning the loss of that possibility. That could trigger Chinny also. We all know how she likes to copy Amber, after all.
> 
> Amber getting the hysterectomy, taking all of this as a wake-up call, losing a chunk of weight, and taking a completely different path than Chantal seems like it would push Chinny over the edge.


ALR can say she's highly motivated but come on, it's ALR. She lahs and has never cared about what doctors tell her she needs to do.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 26, 2020)

Amber has always been better at weight loss than Chantal. She actually did lose weight in the past and had a way more active lifestyle than Chinny. As far as I know, Chantal has never managed to successfully lose any substantial amount of weight in her entire life. Amber is a liar and a troll, but she’s no Chantal. I don’t really give a shit about the Big A anymore, but I hope she loses the weight if only for the massive chimpout that will ensue in Canuckland,


----------



## The Last Stand (Jun 26, 2020)

Tomssu said:


> Jude The Mermaid Queen. She has smug written all over (in bold letters) that dough face.
> 
> Which one of the deathfats has weirdest ass?
> View attachment 1407979


The camera's shaking!


----------



## A borscht-on (Jun 26, 2020)

Big Meaty Claws said:


> Nick Avocado
> 
> His ass and Asshole are completely fucking blown out
> 
> ...


Who would look at that thing, up close and in person, and think, "Yes, I _absolutely _want to put my mouth on that, and then stick my cock in there"?  Has Orlin suffered a head trauma we don't know about?


----------



## Big Meaty Claws (Jun 26, 2020)

A borscht-on said:


> Who would look at that thing, up close and in person, and think, "Yes, I _absolutely _want to put my mouth on that, and then stick my cock in there"?  Has Orlin suffered a head trauma we don't know about?


Maybe He just wants Nick's disgusting Youtube money and has been bribed it.
Also could be he has shit tastes in human beings, considering how much of a terrible person Nick has become over the years


----------



## A borscht-on (Jun 26, 2020)

Big Meaty Claws said:


> ...he has shit tastes in human beings


 Never before has this phrase been more literal in meaning.  That butthole looks like it has seen some unspeakable bowel movements.  Maybe they're both scat queens.


----------



## Big Meaty Claws (Jun 26, 2020)

A borscht-on said:


> Never before has this phrase been more literal in meaning.  That butthole looks like it has seen some unspeakable bowel movements.  Maybe they're both scat queens.


Considering in one video he literally shits himself on a chair, and SHOWS IT ON YOUTUBE


Spoiler: OH god








You might not be far off on that theory


----------



## A borscht-on (Jun 26, 2020)

I'm curious as to who has serious health problems that they are in denial about, or not uttering one word about.  Nik is still pretty young, but won't be for long.  Amber, I'm not sold on anything she ever says, but she has been up-front about her alleged cancer.  My money is, as usual, on Chantal.  She looks_ ill.  _It is astonishing that she isn't in palliative care right, based on her grotesque "lifestyle" and diet.  I think her organs are failing her in a very real way.  

Anna might be up there, too.  I have never seen someone so obese look like such a death-warmed-over meth addict.


----------



## SituationTypeThing (Jun 26, 2020)

Nik's got the biggest boobs, Amy's got the biggest gunt (based on how much of it sits on the counter when she cooks). 

If chantal and nik did a colab, they'd eat all the things. Not even joking. They'd get at least 6 brands of fast food.


----------



## marjoram (Jun 26, 2020)

Tomssu said:


> Jude The Mermaid Queen. She has smug written all over (in bold letters) that dough face.
> 
> Which one of the deathfats has weirdest ass?
> View attachment 1407979



Amber's got the weirdest ass; it's the only thing bout her that's made me LOL.  I'm firmly convinced that's a bunched up diaper in this pic of Chinny's ass


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jun 26, 2020)

Amy has the stinkiest house, no two ways about it:

Semi potty trained kids 
Kids always look filthy
Older kid expected to do the housework 
Couch and recliner used as beds
Pet  (I think Sebastian uses a litter box— how often is it cleaned ?)
We’ve seen the kitchen
Portable toilet (gone from van is it now in the house?)
Overall lack of hygiene
 And the famous “cooter stank like fish”

I rest my case.


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jun 26, 2020)

A borscht-on said:


> Who would look at that thing, up close and in person, and think, "Yes, I _absolutely _want to put my mouth on that, and then stick my cock in there"?  Has Orlin suffered a head trauma we don't know about?


Not only that, but why would Nik look at this video and think “oh yeah, this looks good”?  I realize he loves attention, but surely this asshole has to know THAT is not a normal asshole.


----------



## NoExcuses1 (Jun 26, 2020)

Fat 


Clown Baby said:


> Chantal has the biggest knockers.
> 
> Who is the most smug deathfat? My nominations are Amber, Kelly Lenza and Judy the mermaid.


Fat Jen gets my vote as smuggest of them all.


----------



## Nicotine Fetish (Jun 26, 2020)

Big Meaty Claws said:


> Heres optimistic Question, but which Deathfat could you see actually no longer being a huge deathfat, like actually loss weight and diet and shit?
> 
> I know its kinda a dumb question, but its sometimes nice to hold hope.



People will probably disagree but I think nick, if he wanted too, could actually lose weight. I feel like he’s only this massively fat because he’s so immersed in mukbang money and because of his YouTube. His drug is the attention that being a disgusting fat ass gives him - not the food itself. Chantal, lifebyjen, Amberlynn, ect... I feel like they actually want to lose weight but are shitty crash dieters and have been crash dieting their entire lives and don’t know how to escape their behavioral cycles. Even if they tried their hardest without professional help they will never escape their cycles. Nick, however, I feel like he’s not really trapped in a cycle like that - he’s more of a narcissistic that gets off on being fat and gross and if for whatever reason actually wanted to lose weight and left the mukbang shit show he would easily lose weight. Where with amber and them even without YouTube I feel like they’d still be fatasses stuck in a cycle. I don’t feel like nick would be this fat without outside motivation (money ect...)


----------



## Easy Peasy (Jun 26, 2020)

Clown Baby said:


> Chantal has the biggest knockers.
> 
> Who is the most smug deathfat? My nominations are Amber, Kelly Lenza and Judy the mermaid.


Most of these fatties I can just sit back and chuckle at,  but kelly and jude actually have the capacity (lol) to make me so moti. I'll often just go read about the trannies to calm down so I dont sperg out and make an ass of myself


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Jun 26, 2020)

A borscht-on said:


> I'm curious as to who has serious health problems that they are in denial about, or not uttering one word about.  Nik is still pretty young, but won't be for long.  Amber, I'm not sold on anything she ever says, but she has been up-front about her alleged cancer.  My money is, as usual, on Chantal.  She looks_ ill.  _It is astonishing that she isn't in palliative care right, based on her grotesque "lifestyle" and diet.  I think her organs are failing her in a very real way.
> 
> Anna might be up there, too.  I have never seen someone so obese look like such a death-warmed-over meth addict.


Amber has a grey complexion, major dark circles under her eyes and black knuckles. I don’t believe she has cancer but her body is shutting down.

Amy looks extremely unhealthy, just an ugly head on top of a huge lump.

Watching Chantal walk in that drive video is horrifying that a person can get that way. She’ll drop dead soon. 

Someone is bound to kill Nickocado just to shut him up.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Jun 26, 2020)

What weighs more, all of Peetz or Chantal’s gunt?


----------



## Extra Dainty Gorl (Jun 26, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> What weighs more, all of Peetz or Chantal’s gunt?


Absolutely Peetz. He's living with "his gorl", so has no desire/reason to even make a vague, autistic attempt at keeping fit now. He will be reaching Necky levels of blubber soon. and he was already approaching that like 5 videos ago...


----------



## Fagary Michael (Jun 26, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> What weighs more, all of Peetz or Chantal’s gunt?


I'm going with Chantal on this one. She weighs twice as much as Peetz and if she doesnt carry it all in that massive gunt she certainly carries 200lbs in her bottom half


----------



## chantalisfat (Jun 26, 2020)

Nicotine Fetish said:


> People will probably disagree but I think nick, if he wanted too, could actually lose weight. I feel like he’s only this massively fat because he’s so immersed in mukbang money and because of his YouTube. His drug is the attention that being a disgusting fat ass gives him - not the food itself. Chantal, lifebyjen, Amberlynn, ect... I feel like they actually want to lose weight but are shitty crash dieters and have been crash dieting their entire lives and don’t know how to escape their behavioral cycles. Even if they tried their hardest without professional help they will never escape their cycles. Nick, however, I feel like he’s not really trapped in a cycle like that - he’s more of a narcissistic that gets off on being fat and gross and if for whatever reason actually wanted to lose weight and left the mukbang shit show he would easily lose weight. Where with amber and them even without YouTube I feel like they’d still be fatasses stuck in a cycle. I don’t feel like nick would be this fat without outside motivation (money ect...)


IMO, Nick suffers from a personality disorder just like the rest of them and that is the core of all of their issues. Food just happens to be the drug they chose to cope. The difference between Nick and the girls is that his PD is histrionic flavor.


----------



## SituationTypeThing (Jun 27, 2020)

Nicotine Fetish said:


> People will probably disagree but I think nick, if he wanted too, could actually lose weight. I feel like he’s only this massively fat because he’s so immersed in mukbang money and because of his YouTube. His drug is the attention that being a disgusting fat ass gives him - not the food itself. Chantal, lifebyjen, Amberlynn, ect... I feel like they actually want to lose weight but are shitty crash dieters and have been crash dieting their entire lives and don’t know how to escape their behavioral cycles. Even if they tried their hardest without professional help they will never escape their cycles. Nick, however, I feel like he’s not really trapped in a cycle like that - he’s more of a narcissistic that gets off on being fat and gross and if for whatever reason actually wanted to lose weight and left the mukbang shit show he would easily lose weight. Where with amber and them even without YouTube I feel like they’d still be fatasses stuck in a cycle. I don’t feel like nick would be this fat without outside motivation (money ect...)





chantalisfat said:


> IMO, Nick suffers from a personality disorder just like the rest of them and that is the core of all of their issues. Food just happens to be the drug they chose to cope. The difference between Nick and the girls is that his PD is histrionic flavor.



I kind of agree with both. Logistically, I think it would be easier for Nik to lose a lot of weight quickly. He's a guy in his 20's and the weight gods tend to favor men, especially young men who are fat, but not binge eaters (nik binges on camera, but I have no doubt he doesn't eat poorly when not mukbanging). If he stopped the mukbangs and just ate like a normal person, and used his treadmill more, he'd be regular sized or even on the thinner side in 6 months. But as both indicate, the mukbanging and attention and shock value from it is his drug of choice, not the actual food eaten, as it is for chantal. Also, if you really watch nik's mukbangs (gross and boring, I know), you'll see that there's some sleight hand/mouth/display going on and he doesn't really eat as much as his display would have you think. He definitely overeats, but it's nowhere near what his grandiose displays would imply.

BUT, and here's where I'm kind of adding on to what @chantalisfat is saying. Nik was originally a fruitarian/raw vegan/vegan. IMHO, these things, ESPECIALLY fruitarianism and raw veganism is an eating disorder by a fancier name. So this may mean nik has had disordered eating for a very long time. It's also possible that he got off on the uniqueness of these diets, rather than it being a front for an eating disorder, which would play to his PD. But I'm going to assume it was an eating disorder, he got really thin, so he wasn't eating regular shit off camera, did he just swap one eating disorder with another? That would put him with the chantal and ambers of the eating world.

Honestly, I really can't narrow down the puzzle that is nik's eating/weight. It's one thing to gain and lose, and eat crap on some days and not others, and if he wants to look fat, even flaunt post-meal protrusion. But STRETCH MARKS ARE FOREVER FOLKS!!! That's the very baffling thing to me. I want to say his vanity will kick in at some point, but he's already gotten himself a road map on his stomach, where do you go from there?


----------



## NoExcuses1 (Jun 27, 2020)

Get thee out there Chantal darling.  Amy has a husband, for whatever he is worth, Amber has a significant other and, best news of all, Fat Jenny has a fiancé,  broke alcoholic leprechaun that he is. Surely, in the metropolis  that is Ottawa, there is someone of that ilk for you!!


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jun 29, 2020)

Here’s a thought/question for my fellow kiwis...

As we’ve all noticed, the big 3 beheems do not have discerning palates, they will eat just about ANYTHING in huge quantities (well, ok, maybe they eat the healthy stuff in tiny quantities). Don’t get me wrong, I like McD’s, BK, Popeye’s, etc.  on occasion. I got to wondering what exactly I would GORGE myself with if I had to become a deathfat. It sure as fuck would not be fast food. My ‘deathfat smorgasbord’ would include the following:

Homemade Fettuccine  Alfredo (fuck Marie callendar)
Sirloin steak extra rare
Chocolate Chocolate chip ice cream
Extra crispy tater tots 
Homemade Spanakopita with lots of dill
Homemade Stuffing with sausage
Homemade baked macaroni and cheese 
Grilled asparagus with lots of olive oil 

I was surprised that most of my choices are homemade things. I’m glad I cant understand eating enough fast food  food to become 400+ elbees. I just don’t get it.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Jun 29, 2020)

deputydogshit2.0 said:


> Here’s a thought/question for my fellow kiwis...
> 
> As we’ve all noticed, the big 3 beheems do not have discerning palates, they will eat just about ANYTHING in huge quantities (well, ok, maybe they eat the healthy stuff in tiny quantities). Don’t get me wrong, I like McD’s, BK, Popeye’s, etc.  on occasion. I got to wondering what exactly I would GORGE myself with if I had to become a deathfat. It sure as fuck would not be fast food. My ‘deathfat smorgasbord’ would include the following:
> 
> ...


You just joined on Wednesday, and clearly have no idea how things work here. 

Lurk more, faggot. Nobody cares about you, or how superior your palate is to those of the fatties we mock here.


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jun 29, 2020)

Angry New Ager said:


> You just joined on Wednesday, and clearly have no idea how things work here.
> 
> Lurk more, faggot. Nobody cares about you, or how superior your palate is to those of the fatties we mock here.


Relax man..... this is the thread for this kind of shit. I’m not shoving my food likes down anyone’s throat.


----------



## THOTto (Jun 29, 2020)

deputydogshit2.0 said:


> Relax man..... this is the thread for this kind of shit. I’m not shoving my food likes down anyone’s throat.


No, this is a containment thread for people comparing one deathfat to another. Not for you to talk about yourself. No powerleveling is a rule site wide.


----------



## SituationTypeThing (Jun 29, 2020)

Let's say Chantal, Amberlynn, Haram Amy, Jen, Nikocado, and kelly are stranded on an island with no fruit trees, no shrubbery at all, and no fish. No option for food other than each other. This is a multi-parter

1. Who do you think would be the first one to make a general suggestion that one of the castaways would have to be eaten?

2. They decide to take a vote, who does each one vote for

3 Given the situation, who would be the wisest to eat (or eat first)? 

My answers (I don't follow jen or kelly, so add or subtract cows based on who you follow)

1 Nik - might not even be because he wants food, he's just a ratty shit stirrer
2. Chantal would vote for amber, amber would vote for either chantal or amy, amy and nik would vote for Amber
3. I'm going to say Chantal, she's diseased and likely a lesser human to feast on, but she'd be annoying as shit, singing day-o and drawing cats in the sand and speaking to them with her sham voice.


----------



## Indubitably (Jun 29, 2020)

deputydogshit2.0 said:


> Amy has the stinkiest house, no two ways about it:
> 
> Semi potty trained kids
> Kids always look filthy
> ...



I'm not so sure. Remember that ALR has Pillow Mountain, on top of which she has bled as well as likely shit and pissed herself when she couldn't get up in time. If she couldn't be arsed to change her leggings or wipe completely I doubt she's stripping sheets and cushion covers. The cushions themselves are probably impregnated with bodily waste and fluids. The smell must be like a _wall_ as soon as you step in from outside. No wonder the gays booked it out of there.


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jun 30, 2020)

Proginoskes said:


> I'm not so sure. Remember that ALR has Pillow Mountain, on top of which she has bled as well as likely shit and pissed herself when she couldn't get up in time. If she couldn't be arsed to change her leggings or wipe completely I doubt she's stripping sheets and cushion covers. The cushions themselves are probably impregnated with bodily waste and fluids. The smell must be like a _wall_ as soon as you step in from outside. No wonder the gays booked it out of there.


Whoa, hold on..... I am not 100% current on ALR. Did Eric & Ricky move out!!???


----------



## Angry New Ager (Jun 30, 2020)

SituationTypeThing said:


> Let's say Chantal, Amberlynn, Haram Amy, Jen, Nikocado, and kelly are stranded on an island with no fruit trees, no shrubbery at all, and no fish. No option for food other than each other. This is a multi-parter
> 
> 1. Who do you think would be the first one to make a general suggestion that one of the castaways would have to be eaten?


Chantal, as she has a fascination for macabre shit and true crime. She'd do a really disturbing "tee hee!" laugh as soon as she said it, and Nick would do one of those faggy shrieklaughs in response. 



> 2. They decide to take a vote, who does each one vote for


Chantal, Jen, Amber, and Nick vote for Amy, because even in that rotten company, and despite whatever grudges there may be, Amy is the loudest, and most annoyingly stupid, offensive, and deranged. 

Kelly will want to vote for Nick because he's a white, able-bodied male and therefore an oppressor, but she's also a parasite and will know that attaching herself to him is her best chance of survival. And she can't vote for Amy, because Muslims are victims of oppression. So she votes for Chantal, as the smallest, most-ambulatory, and therefore least oppressed of the remaining women (conveniently ignoring that Kelly herself is the smallest and thus least-oppressed fatgirl in the bunch).



> 3 Given the situation, who would be the wisest to eat (or eat first)?


Nick. As a male who only started wrecking himself with food and packing on weight in adulthood, he still has the most lean muscle mass by far, and would provide the most protein. Unless, of course, they all decided to do radical keto and subsist on nothing but blubber, in which case...Jen. She has the highest blubber yield, and arguably the least shitty diet (since she doesn't have the means to do chain restaurant/fast food binges), so the quality of that blubber might be a tad better.


----------



## Indubitably (Jun 30, 2020)

The gays took a couple (few?) weeks vacation, they didn't move out.


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 1, 2020)

Chantal got diabetes before Amberlynn.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Jul 1, 2020)

Big Meaty Claws said:


> Nick Avocado
> 
> His ass and Asshole are completely fucking blown out
> 
> ...



this deserves to be on the first page, god bless you


----------



## Angry New Ager (Jul 1, 2020)

dismissfrogs said:


> this deserves to be on the first page, god bless you


I know signups are temporarily suspended, but not only should registration require identifying the name being shouted in a certain video, but also clicking through a "Worst of Kiwi Farms" image gallery and multiple-choice identification of the subject matter of each image (so nobody can click past without looking). Zack/Zinnia Jones with a horse dildo up his ass; Kelly Lenza's vulva gape; Ashley Isaacs in full lich splendor; Kelly Ronahan's rotting legs; Nick's hairy, busted asshole--if we've had to see them, so should newfags.


----------



## weaselhat (Jul 1, 2020)

Angry New Ager said:


> Chantal, as she has a fascination for macabre shit and true crime. She'd do a really disturbing "tee hee!" laugh as soon as she said it, and Nick would do one of those faggy shrieklaughs in response.
> 
> Chantal, Jen, Amber, and Nick vote for Amy, because even in that rotten company, and despite whatever grudges there may be, Amy is the loudest, and most annoyingly stupid, offensive, and deranged.
> 
> ...


The only thing is Fat Jen does eat fast food.  She admits it intermittently but as recently as her latest video.  She must have access to delivery.  She just tries to pretend she doesn’t.


----------



## Dude Christmas (Jul 5, 2020)

A borscht-on said:


> Never before has this phrase been more literal in meaning.  That butthole looks like it has seen some unspeakable bowel movements.  Maybe they're both scat queens.


Ty you just made that pic even worse.


----------



## Cat_Piss_and_Vinegar (Jul 5, 2020)

Gotta say, I've always found Chantal more entertaining than ALR.  Maybe because she's not as dumb in a sense.  It takes at least some brain power to manipulate everyone around you for free food and housing for years on end- and to figure out you can trade the services of your holes for these things too.  Or maybe because I really enjoy Toad McKinley's videos on the subject.  Or maybe because she's just so volatile and vile a person.  ALR has that little bit of sad feeling going for her at very least.  If Chantal came out with a "I have cancer" video, I really don't think anyone would feel the slightest bit bad for her.  She's been digging her own grave for years now, one sloppy spoonful at a time.


----------



## Haramburger (Jul 5, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> Well imagine my shock
> View attachment 1421152


I don't follow the fat threads but congrats, this is the second big beetus admission this year, right? I think Amberlynn was the first? These whales ignore anything 250 lbs+ but suddenly care when they get an actual diagnosis and organ failure. Hope it leads to many entertaining twists and turns as they forget to shoot their insulin or refill on strips.


----------



## krazy orange cat (Jul 5, 2020)

Haramburger said:


> I don't follow the fat threads but congrats, this is the second big beetus admission this year, right? I think Amberlynn was the first? These whales ignore anything 250 lbs+ but suddenly care when they get an actual diagnosis and organ failure. Hope it leads to many entertaining twists and turns as they forget to shoot their insulin or refill on strips.


The first was Amy's Life Journey, though I think she's walked that back a bit to claim she's just got a bit of the beetus.  Amberlynn still claims to not have it.

Watching Chantal try to follow a diabetic diet should be interesting.


----------



## DCMediaSped (Jul 6, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> It’s more surprising that she only just got diagnosed with beetus now instead of years ago


Look at LiesbyJen. 45 years old, wheelchair bound, 570 pounds,  on government assistance. It's not always quick, sometimes it's a slow painful march toward the end.


----------



## DongMiguel (Jul 6, 2020)

Cat_Piss_and_Vinegar said:


> Gotta say, I've always found Chantal more entertaining than ALR.  Maybe because she's not as dumb in a sense.  It takes at least some brain power to manipulate everyone around you for free food and housing for years on end- and to figure out you can trade the services of your holes for these things too.  Or maybe because I really enjoy Toad McKinley's videos on the subject.  Or maybe because she's just so volatile and vile a person.  ALR has that little bit of sad feeling going for her at very least.  If Chantal came out with a "I have cancer" video, I really don't think anyone would feel the slightest bit bad for her.  She's been digging her own grave for years now, one sloppy spoonful at a time.



Definitely more enjoyable but Chantal is absolutely just as dumb as ALR. I mean, your reasoning for Chantal being smart with her grifting is basically what ALR has done since she became an adult: jump from barely functioning Chris Griffin-resembling morons for housing, food and support (remember, her current roommates were Becky's friends at first, not her's).

The only difference between the two is that ALR has always been more secretive about her shit than Chantal. With Chantal, she pretty much puts everything on the table and that's what makes her enjoyable. She's a manic mess who will eat a shit-ton of food on camera. ALR conceals most of what she eats, so, while you always saw the ballooning of her weight, you didn't have the video evidence of how she exactly got there like you get with Chantal.


----------



## Cat_Piss_and_Vinegar (Jul 6, 2020)

DongMiguel said:


> Definitely more enjoyable but Chantal is absolutely just as dumb as ALR. I mean, your reasoning for Chantal being smart with her grifting is basically what ALR has done since she became an adult: jump from barely functioning Chris Griffin-resembling morons for housing, food and support (remember, her current roommates were Becky's friends at first, not her's).
> 
> The only difference between the two is that ALR has always been more secretive about her shit than Chantal. With Chantal, she pretty much puts everything on the table and that's what makes her enjoyable. She's a manic mess who will eat a shit-ton of food on camera. ALR conceals most of what she eats, so, while you always saw the ballooning of her weight, you didn't have the video evidence of how she exactly got there like you get with Chantal.


Excellent point.  ALR might be the trainwreck you can't look away from, but Chantal is the trainwreck you bust out the popcorn with extra butter for.


----------



## Nicotine Fetish (Jul 29, 2020)

Chantal is bisexual 
Maybe amber and Chantal can date.
Combine their channels and be a deathfat power couple.


----------



## Fascist Ferret (Jul 29, 2020)

Nicotine Fetish said:


> Chantal is bisexual
> Maybe amber and Chantal can date.
> Combine their channels and be a deathfat power couple.


People (me) have been speculating for a while now that we would finally see amberlynns laaayyyyygggsss in an onlyfans debut. As a power couple they could make hella cash. 

(Would Peetz wank in the other room or the closet meanwhile?)


----------



## Chickenpox (Jul 29, 2020)

Nicotine Fetish said:


> Chantal is bisexual
> Maybe amber and Chantal can date.
> Combine their channels and be a deathfat power couple.


Amber is to narcissistic to share her spotlight. So is Chantal.


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Aug 4, 2020)

I’ve been thinking about our big three beheems. One of the shared traits is their spectacular stupidity. I know one death fat, and she’s not particularly bright. I’ve only seen 600 lb Life a few times. The few people I’ve seen on that show were not intelligent. 

Do people become deathfats due to stupidity or do they become stupid due to the garbage they constantly eat?


----------



## Shianne Wolfe (Aug 4, 2020)

deputydogshit2.0 said:


> I’ve been thinking about our big three beheems. One of the shared traits is their spectacular stupidity. I know one death fat, and she’s not particularly bright. I’ve only seen 600 lb Life a few times. The few people I’ve seen on that show were not intelligent.
> 
> Do people become deathfats due to stupidity or do they become stupid due to the garbage they constantly eat?



There is some correlation between lower IQ and obesity.


Spoiler: One of few sources






			https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1111/j.2047-6310.2013.00203.x


----------



## Boot Liquor (Aug 4, 2020)

deputydogshit2.0 said:


> I’ve been thinking about our big three beheems. One of the shared traits is their spectacular stupidity. I know one death fat, and she’s not particularly bright. I’ve only seen 600 lb Life a few times. The few people I’ve seen on that show were not intelligent.
> 
> Do people become deathfats due to stupidity or do they become stupid due to the garbage they constantly eat?



I think its more stupid people eating until full retardation


----------



## NoExcuses1 (Aug 14, 2020)

What is it about the fats and cheese? Specifically Fat Jenny of Lifebygen and Guntal, of Foodie Beauty fame.  Not even quality cheese, cheap industrial cheddar.  By the pound. Per sitting.


----------



## brooky (Aug 14, 2020)

I don't watch any of these people's videos except through clips here-- does the "laayyg" thing come from the way ALR pronounces the word leg, or from that 600 Pound Life guy who screamed about MAH LAYYG?


----------



## chantalisfat (Oct 21, 2020)

TrainWreckSpotter said:


> Given that she's leaning into the gluttony and indignation so hard this time, does anyone think think she'll finally break the usual predictable cycle and not follow it up with the sheepish "I need to lose weight and get healthy and be held accountable" phase?


Nah. Not until January. Any realizations or desires to get healthy/lose weight can easily be erased with, "But it's nearly November - I'll start fresh in January!"



Hamberlard Raid said:


> She really is manic with all this posting. I guess she needs to keep her fingers busy while her $300 in UberEats is on the way.
> View attachment 1676076
> I'll never understand why Deathfats have a morbid fascination with Trisha Paytas.


Trisha is the original somewhat successful personality-disordered YouTuber. They relate to her chimpouts, crying on the kitchen floor episodes, binges, breakdowns, and general insanity. All of the fat PD cows have these things in common. Trisha, however, has a decent fan base despite all of the ridiculous things she's said in her manic states. She has money, she's attractive, she is able to hook up with reasonably attractive men, she always has a relationship, her family is close to her, etc. She is able to claim things like being a chicken nugget, transgender, gay, etc. and still not be canceled. Hell, she recently did a series of videos in brownface as Selena and received mostly positive feedback for it. She's basically the most successful that any of the borderline/histrionic cows could ever hope to be.

Nikocado is another personality-disordered YTer that has surpassed her in popularity and YT earnings, but he lacks the lifestyle Trisha portrays. She lives in LA in a beautiful apartment, has her makeup and hair done professionally, has plastic surgery whenever she feels like it, has access to all of the famous YouTuber lifestyle venues, fancy restaurants, socializing, blah blah. But Nik is visually a trainwreck and has lost any decent outward appearance he may have once had. Trisha can pull off the facade of being fairly normal and attractive. Nik cannot.

Basically, Trisha is what Chinny wishes she was. Trisha is as successful as Chins could ever hope to be.


----------



## Burger King (Oct 21, 2020)

Trisha Paytas is nasty as fuck. Lol. Please do not glamorize that bitch.


----------



## Jumpingintrash (Oct 21, 2020)

format916 said:


> Trisha Paytas is nasty as fuck. Lol. Please do not glamorize that bitch.


I'm surprised that so many deathfats are into TP when they almost unanimously hate small fats, which is exactly what Trisha is.


----------



## True native (Oct 31, 2020)

deputydogshit2.0 said:


> I’ve been thinking about our big three beheems. One of the shared traits is their spectacular stupidity. I know one death fat, and she’s not particularly bright. I’ve only seen 600 lb Life a few times. The few people I’ve seen on that show were not intelligent.
> 
> Do people become deathfats due to stupidity or do they become stupid due to the garbage they constantly eat?


people this disfunctional almost definitely have PDs, which come from childhood trauma and manifest in different ways. Self harm (like eating disorders) are classic BPD. Nic also fits the histrionic category too, being as overtly sexual as he is, same with chinny. I think ALR fits covert narc, seeing as her personality is very limited and she is a permanent victim. The 600lb life people almost unanimously have been molested at some point, and I would assume the death fat crew have SOMETHING horrific in their pasts, more than what they’re letting on.


----------



## cybercybe (Sep 14, 2022)

I didn't know where to post this but this deathfat named findingevie broke her leg and was stuck in the ER for a week until they could airlift her to a hospital that could handle her size. Now she doesn't know if she can have surgery until she sees a cardiologist. It's a whole ordeal over a broken leg.


----------



## Simone (Sep 15, 2022)

cybercybe said:


> I didn't know where to post this but this deathfat named findingevie broke her leg and was stuck in the ER for a week until they could airlift her to a hospital that could handle her size. Now she doesn't know if she can have surgery until she sees a cardiologist. It's a whole ordeal over a broken leg.


I follow this cow on IG and she always looks like she's either just finished crying or about to cry. Which is understandable, given that she is easily 500 lbs. Also, there is a Fat Acceptance/Fat Girlcows thread that acts as a sort of 'catch all' for these more random deathfats.


----------

